# At work



## Steevo (May 12, 2007)

I must say good sir that using Office Ultimate 2007 from Microshizzle is really the Bizzles box of tricks. I had a intranet wesite up and running in less than 30 minutes on our server.


Using one of the predefined templates and some basic knowledge and SQL we are now able to quire our customer database approximately 10 gazillion times easier than the old access way and it is available to everyone.

I was at first a bit apprehensive about the predefined templates and other crap, I have used Office in beta stages and had office 97 (go ahead and laugh) for the longest time. But this was a real treat being able to do so much in such a short time. In fact I have started scanning in our forms to use. I believe it will make us one uber time more productive. It was the best $530 of not my money I have ever spent on software.

If anyone else is really looking to expand usability and pool more data this is the shit, unless of course you are a hardcore web builder and dream this stuff up in your sleep. 

So in short, the meaning of life is to wear more hats.


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2007)

You better BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Wile E (May 12, 2007)

I agree that 2007 is great. I got Ultimate for $20, using my discount from work, and I love it. Once you get used to the new layout, everything is so much easier.


----------



## DR.Death (May 12, 2007)

its hard at first to find some thing but after u know were every thing is its all good and its nice
to work with


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 12, 2007)

Steevo said:


> I must say good sir that using Office Ultimate 2007 from Microshizzle is really the Bizzles box of tricks. I had a intranet wesite up and running in less than 30 minutes on our server.
> 
> 
> Using one of the predefined templates and some basic knowledge and SQL we are now able to quire our customer database approximately 10 gazillion times easier than the old access way and it is available to everyone.
> ...



Been using dreamweaver for years. Why change now?


----------



## Pinchy (May 16, 2007)

Gotta agree, Office 07 pwnz


----------

